# Toro 826



## Sparkland (Sep 9, 2016)

Found this in a neighbor's shed and they don't know anything about it. Should we just scrap this machine as it does not run anymore?


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

Toro is a good brand. And every thing is keepable until determined it's not. See if it starts. And then go from there.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparkland (Sep 9, 2016)

robs9 said:


> Toro is a good brand. And every thing is keepable until determined it's not. See if it starts. And then go from there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


It won't start and hasn't been started in several years according to the neighbor. It is a shame when equipment is not cared for properly. I had a 30 year old Honda snowblower that looked pristine and still ran fine, but I sold it for an upgrade to electric start.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Based on the photos both the Toro and Gilson look to have been stored indoors most of there lives, which is a big bonus. Both units seem to have very little rust and with a little soap and water, I think you would be surprised by how good their condition actually is. If the engines are not seized or blown, they should come back to life with some carb work and fuel system flush.

I think both machines are worthy of attempting to bring them out of hibernation, especially the Toro. 

Please don't scrap them, they are of value to someone, even if just for parts.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

don't scrap it. someone would likely even give you at least $50 for it especially since it looks to be in decent shape overall. those old toro's are pretty nice. they usually have spring loaded scrapper bars so they clean right down to pavement like a single stage. i don't know how handy you are but you could most likely get them running pretty easily. if they got spark then you just have to clean the carb to get it some fuel.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

HF Predators are labeled as 6.5 hp but most agree it feels closer to 8. The only real challenge with replacing the old engine with a honda clone on these older Toro's is needing to reposition the chute crank handle.
Skim through the Re-Power Forum.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

As mentioned, both machines were stored well, and with the knowledge and a few tools, parts, both machines should be brought back on line easily ... wax them up, and you have some nice units.


----------



## noah300g (Oct 24, 2019)

Sparkland said:


> Found this in a neighbor's shed and they don't know anything about it. Should we just scrap this machine as it does not run anymore?


Old Gilsons are beasts that can really move the snow. Almost as good as my favorite brand, Snowbird. Never see much about Snowbirds or Gilsons on this forum. Great old machines.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I had a Gilson/Montgomery Wards snowblower that I sold because it always seems like turning the chute crank in one direction made the chute move in the opposite direction. Guess I should have spent more time trying to reprogram my brain ! Plus, it didn't throw snow very far, but that was before I learned about impeller seals ! "Wish I didn't know now, what i didn't know then."


----------

